# Skimmer ID



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I just bought this skimmer from big Al's scarb tent sale. I checked it and it just looks like to me it's missing the suction cups for the pump on the bottom. I asked them what brand it is and they said Berlin, I don't think its a Berlin does anyone know the make and model? Tried googling and couldn't find it. I looked at the pump and it looks like a pinwheel to me




























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

http://reefbuilders.com/2008/05/01/marineland-marine-series-advanced-in-sump-skimmers/

This is a start in your research for make and model......Good luck.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks red exactly what I have

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*skimmer*

hey there we must have been mins apart I was just there and had that in my hand as well as a few others in the place but everyone put it down ....
good score.....


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Per the manual I think it's only missing an oring where the collection cup screws in. Good deal for $20 open box and missing an oring

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That is a Marineland Marine Pro 100 skimmer that retails for $199 or so in store.

I don't know if it's sad that I know that....

either way nice score! That's a pretty good skimmer to start out with and I hope you got it for a good price.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Well after home depot and a closed princess auto I couldn't find the oring. I'm in my backyard now having a smoke and guess what there's an oring lying on the floor lol must of fell out when I took it apart to tried to find the model number. I'm hoping this will skim good my seaclone 100 skimmed some major black/green nasty stuff but at a cost of crazy noise, let's hope this does the same without the noise

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I had the 300 gallon version of that skimmer, worked fine. Pulled some good gunk out of the water, I ended up getting a piece of airline tubing and an air valve from Big als to help control the amount of air being pulled in, made a huge difference being able to control it.


----------

